
Cost of incarceration in the U.S. more than $1 trillion - nattaylor
https://source.wustl.edu/2016/09/cost-incarceration-u-s-1-trillion/
======
nattaylor
>"for every dollar in corrections costs, incarceration generates an additional
$10 in social costs" [...] "$80 billion spent annually on corrections"

